# User Interface Modder in the UK



## neutralwhite (Mar 27, 2013)

hi there, hello,...


is there anyone in the UK who does UI Programming changes?.
its for an Alpha Ready Made.


i know there is someone in the US (flucero/frank), but thought I would ask here first.
anyone recommended ?.


thank you everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 29, 2013)

bumpy bump thanks.


----------



## extremescramble (Aug 25, 2013)

I have searched extensively in the UK but unbelievably it appears not. 😢


----------



## neutralwhite (Aug 28, 2013)

thanks, nearest in Germany. 
thank you for the UK Search.


----------

